# Dankung - Palm Fox



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Just got this great shooter from Dankung. It's the perfect size and weight, got it banded up with pseudo tapered 1842's and it's slinging .36 lead like nobodys business! Awesome shooter, I'm loving the design. It's a vicious looking slingshot, made from stainless steel. Dankung did a good job with this. I'm one happy camper, thank you Dankung !!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

